# Get On Any Boat From Anywhere



## Laureate2 (Jul 18, 2008)

My Father and I went fishing out of Bellevue, MD on a headboat. Well we starting off fishing, it quickly just became catching - Big Jumbo Spot. We ended up going to the DC warf because we weren't in the mood for cleaning 150 fish. We saw huge coolers full of spot, and every other kind of fish, from every place in the DMV. They actually started turning coolers away at the fish cleaning place. Bottom line, although we are wedded to the waters edge, this is the time for launching out into the deep. The fish are jumping in the boat. FYI...two of the cleaning guys showed us Monster Croaker heads caught off from boats out of PLO and Deale. One guy had a picture on his phone, of a 5 pounder!!!! Dig that...I guy that literally cleans hundreds of fish every day took a picture of a fish!!! Don't miss out, get on a boat.


----------



## BWANA1961 (Aug 27, 2009)

*What boat were you on*

What boat were you on and out of what port?


----------

